# Jeff's first planted tank and nano - with pics.



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

When setting the tank up, I used the water that was in the bag with the Bio Activ stuff as well as dechlorinated tap water and a squeeze off the filter of an established (non-planted) tank in my office building. Hope this was a good approach. 

My plans for the tank are to make it green and active. 

I would like to get some moss to start, maybe java moss it's the only moss available at my LFS, but open to suggestions. I like the low growing plants, but I know for aesthetic reasons I'll need some tall ones as well. 

The light that I have now is a coil flourescent that is supposedly 10 watts, making my watts per gallon 5, which from what I understand is pretty high. I am really considering running a DIY yeast CO2 setup, but want opinions on this in a nano first. 

For fauna, I was thinking RCS, and maybe neons. Being only 2 gallons I want to keep my bioload appropriate. Also open to suggestions here.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

For more info on the lighting I would suggest this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-2.html

As for CO2, DIY would work very well on your tank. 


Your tank has a LOT of potential I think.  I'm looking forward to seeing it evolve over time.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd do a shrimp only tank; too small for any fish IMO, not enough horizontal swimming room. For cheap plants, I'd check out the S&S.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Jenna, thanks for the link! I'll read through your thread, but any info on CO2 amounts in a nano?

Ged, I was thinking it might need to be just shrimp, I look forward to it though, I was not introduced to freshwater inverts until a couple years ago.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeff,

It was great meeting you today! It's funny b/c I was reading your thread last night with no idea that we would randomly meet in the LFS today. I definitely have some moss and some other clippings for you to get started with. I would have tossed the UGF too. DIY CO2 would work well, but Excel will do if you don't feel like the DIY mess in the office.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree on the Excel. A DIY yeast setup, while inexpensive, might be too much for that little tank. I love the shape of that one. It definitely has a lot of potential. Good choice on the UGF too. I hate those things, and think they would not perform well in a planted tank. As far as plants go, I am a big fan of mosses, Java Fern, and pretty much any crypto. You may want to look in that direction. And as far as shrimp only. It is a good way to go. I have some zebra dannios in my 2.5, and I am only keeping them in there until I get my hands on some shrimp, then they are off to the 20 gal. Good luck, and I look forward to seeing your tank come into its own.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Did some testing today. 

There is ammonia present, not at a toxic level, but still there. 
pH is high, around 8. Doesn't seem to be the rock, I tested the pH out of the tap and it's at the same level. 

Can't wait to get some plants in here. Tuffgong, I'll be calling you soon, probably tomorrow or Friday to try and get some plants from you. 

I'll post specifics in a while.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Day 2 of "real" cycling.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeff,

If you want some seeded filter media to speed up your cycle I've got plenty!


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Big update:
About a week ago, I decided to switch out the rock that I originally had for a more stable and cleaner one. 

It seems that the tank is cycling o.k.. I've been adding a "starter culture" recommended by a LFS, who knows if it's helping. I've also been doing daily water changes, started at 40 % on the first day and am now down to 20%. 

There is a safe level of ammonia >.02 ppm. Although my nitrites and nitrates are still high according to my test kit. I think adding the plants really helped with the ammonia level. Any suggestions?










This weekend I ended up at a big-box pet store and found a decent selection of plants, although unknowledgeable staff. I picked up a water wisteria and a micro sword plant, not sure how they'll do here, I only have high hopes for the wisteria after checking out the plant profiles though. I've been adding Excel at 1mL per day. 

Here are a couple updated pictures:



















Any suggestions, feedback, input is appreciated.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

What if you added two more rocks of the same kind in the front except just a bit smaller? As far as the micro swords goes it looks good. Maybe cutting some of it or splitting it to put smaller pieces in the front of the tank but just don't cover the rock so it shows.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice little tank. 

I do diy co2 on my 2.5 gallon with no problem. I use a small soda bottle (about 500ml) with 1/2 c. sugar and 1/8 t yeast, filled with warm water up to the point where the bottle curves. I feed the tubing in through my filter intake. I'm also using Excel. 

As far as lighting goes, the watts per gallon guideline doesn't really work for small tanks. For instance, I have 26 watts over my 2.5 gallon, and if we were just judging by watts per gallon that would sound like an insane amount of light! Definitely read up on lighting. It might help to read threads from people who have tanks similar to yours, and see what is working for them. 

By the way, I see you are in Maryland. You might like to come to the GWAPA meeting on the 26th. People in the club are a wealth of information, and our mini-auctions have lots of great plants at great prices!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice, I was going to mention the rock in your first post looks like it has quartz veins in it and probably other veins as well which affect water chemistry. 
This new rock looks much better, I like what you've done with such a small space


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

get some water sprite man. will take over your vertical space and make the tank look complete.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

My tank looks like a mess right now...

Something happened last week and any of my plants were uprooted. I need to rescape a bit, maybe need a deeper substrate. Scaping a tiny hex is a big pain though hence the procrastination. 

On a side note, my Nitrites, Nitrates, and Ammonia have seemed to level off. The Ammonia has settled at less than .02 ppm. The Nitrites and Nitrates scare me though, they are at 3 ppm and 80 ppm respectively. I am doing weekly 20 percent water changes, and testing before the water change. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

jeff721 said:


> My tank looks like a mess right now...
> 
> Something happened last week and any of my plants were uprooted. I need to rescape a bit, maybe need a deeper substrate. Scaping a tiny hex is a big pain though hence the procrastination.
> 
> ...


Any pics on what the tank looks like now? - did you figure out why the plants uprooted?


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Added a couple of fish. I went with White Clouds and an Otto Cat. 



















Here it is after the small rescape. The Water Wisteria seems to grow at a good rate, it should fill in the background pretty well.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

The Water Wisteria grew in great. The Fissidens is suffering, I may end up pulling it out. All but a couple strands of the Micro Sword got uprooted and way too messy to keep. 

Sadly I lost my Oto in a couple days, and just yesterday I had an overdose of Excel which killed all but one of my White Clouds. 

Updated pic:


----------



## dbLbogie (May 1, 2011)

Hey Jeff, looks awesome!

I run the same tank, but popped off the bottom and top rims and ditched that top plastic lid and the light hood. That top would heat the tank up way too much in my house.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is an update on the tank.










The same wisteria plants are in it but they've been trimmed down in order to replant. The same rock is there too. 

The tank has been changed. I wanted more swimming space for the fish so I went for a rectangle based tank. I de-rimmed the 5.5 myself. 

I've added a crypt species, some tiger hygro, blyxa, and an annubias. The fissidens never took off in this tank. 

There is now a single 18" 15 watt 6500k bulb. 

The only ferts I am doing are Rootmedic tabs and Flourish. I do weekly water changes.


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

I really like it.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I like this incarnation much better.


----------



## jerilovesfrogs (Oct 22, 2010)

looks very nice! rocks often look better in 3s, and you have enough room now...so you could consider that. and you need some shrimp =]


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

What happened to the hexagonal tank?

Should have kept it and made it to a shrimp only tank.


----------



## Ckent42 (Oct 27, 2011)

My girlfriend has that same hex tank, did you just use the stock lighting? Because that's what she uses, and she gets amazing plant growth, way better than anything I've been able to do......


----------

